# Bates Next Gen



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Looking for feedback on the Bates Next Gen. I've been eyeing one online for a few weeks now and I keep second guessing myself as it doesn't look deep but i've heard it rides like a deep seat. So need opinions on the Bates Next Gen.

Main reason is I really wanted to find a nice mono flap Schleese with front and back blocks with a deep eat for eventing. However Schleese is out of my reach right now. I keep looking and not finding. The $3000+ is to much of a stretch at this current time. So while I am saving up for the Schleese I need something nice that will get me through. 

Also any other suggestions other then Bates? I am looking for a deep seat, front and back blocks. Prefer mono flap but its not a deal breaker. Needs to fit a narrow horse 4" gullet should be about right. And I can't go over $1500. So I am looking for quality used. Oh and obviously an AP/Event saddle. 

So any ideas throw em at me. I am open to just about anything


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

m toulouse are really pretty nice and i know they have a mono flap.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

gypsygirl said:


> m toulouse are really pretty nice and i know they have a mono flap.


Im drooling over this one... http://intecperformancegear.com/M.-...enting-Saddle-Brand--CPath-24-pid-3300M1.html

I think I may have found the sadlle. I love it.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

M. Toulouse are very nice saddles, and that one you've posted is definitely drool worthy, NBE. 

Not a big fan of the monoflaps myself, but that has everything to do with personal preference and nothing to do with actual function.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Fudge I assumed all their saddles were adjustable. I think this one might be as it only has seat sizes. Going to email manufactor and find out http://intecperformancegear.com/M.-...nting-Saddle-Brand--CPath-27-pid-6901GEN.html


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I had that Bates and it pitched me forward. The M. Toulouse seems to have a better center or balance.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had an M Toulouse that I absolutely adored. It was so pretty and soft and cozy. I could have sat in it for hours and hours and hours... but... alas... my horse grew far too wide for my wide Toulouse and the one they have that is adjustable... refused to adjust far enough.... So I purchased a Bates Next Gen, it is not my Toulouse... It is a very comfortable saddle and I think it looks nice but I feel like it wants to pitch me forward just a bit, although with a half pad I'm a bit happier... I have an x-wide gullet on it...

Here is a pic, not sure if that helps you decide or not...

I will have to look for a sideways shot.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm taking a trip tomorrow and the area we are going has a couple bigger tack shops. I think I am going to take a side trip and check out the tack shops and sit in a few saddles and see what there is.

Farmpony you said a half pad corrected some of the tipping. Do you think its more of a fit to the horse? I find saddles that tip people forward is more of the saddle not fitting the horse properly as it is not perfectly balanced. I suspect that is why the half pad corrected it a bit. Which makes me suspect that the Bates is meant for a higher withered horse.

Things to think about.... hmm... hopefully the tack shop I am going to has a decent selection in to sit in.


----------



## EventingxxElise (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel like in never have enough contact with bates saddles


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> I'm taking a trip tomorrow and the area we are going has a couple bigger tack shops. I think I am going to take a side trip and check out the tack shops and sit in a few saddles and see what there is.
> 
> Farmpony you said a half pad corrected some of the tipping. Do you think its more of a fit to the horse? I find saddles that tip people forward is more of the saddle not fitting the horse properly as it is not perfectly balanced. I suspect that is why the half pad corrected it a bit. Which makes me suspect that the Bates is meant for a higher withered horse.
> 
> Things to think about.... hmm... hopefully the tack shop I am going to has a decent selection in to sit in.


Very likely. I had to put the extra wide gullet in it to get an ok fit. I was unable to find any saddles that fit him well. He's not even that huge in my opinion, just very wide in the shoulder so saddles are hard to fit him.

So yes, that could be some of the issue...


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Very likely. I had to put the extra wide gullet in it to get an ok fit. I was unable to find any saddles that fit him well. He's not even that huge in my opinion, just very wide in the shoulder so saddles are hard to fit him.
> 
> So yes, that could be some of the issue...


Sorry I hope you didn't think I was critiquing your saddle fit! I wasn't. It was more to get the idea of how they fit. I am thinking from your explanation the Bates wont fit my gal. I actually surprisingly enough am leaning towards a Thorowgood T8. I sat in one yesterday and they are really nice quality. They are completely adjustable in gullet and flocking which is a win for me. It sucks that I have to order a smaller gullet as it comes with MW but thats okay. I actually like it in brown which I have never been able to say about a synthetic. But the seat and knee flaps are real leather. Needless to say I found my saddle lol. Thorowgood T8 Jump showjumping saddle


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've heard really good things about the thorowgood saddles actually and no offense taken on the saddle fit question. I went through an HDR, the Toullouse, and am currently on a Bates. My older quarter horse could use any saddle without ever having any issues. He just had the perfect little saddle fitting body... this horse just has SO much halter in his blood.... hard to fit him.....


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

Not a fan of the Thorowgood-K&M-Hastilow saddles. They are all built on the same tree. The difference is in the quality of the leather (TG is synthetic). 

They put you in this terrible chair seat that makes it really hard to get out of the back of the saddle. I've had several people of various builds and heights try out my K&M and it put everyone in a nasty chair seat and made it really hard to 2point in. They are nicely constructed though and the adjustability is great for really hard to fit and constantly changing horses. The synthetic leather in the TG is really nice though and looks just like leather.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

NBEventer said:


> Im drooling over this one... http://intecperformancegear.com/M.-...enting-Saddle-Brand--CPath-24-pid-3300M1.html
> 
> I think I may have found the sadlle. I love it.


I have a Marcel Toulouse with a genesis system. Absolutely love it!
They're very comfortable, and the leather is a bit soft. They have a tendency to scratch easily, but the scratches will come off easily if you rub it or clean it with some leather cleaner.

They're awesome saddles, I recommend them.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Where were you able to sit in the Thorowgood T8 jump saddle? I've been calling around the country and cannot seem to find anyone who has one in stock that you can go sit in. I want to try out the jump saddle since I already have the synthetic version of the GP and am looking for a slightly more forward flap.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Canterklutz said:


> Not a fan of the Thorowgood-K&M-Hastilow saddles. They are all built on the same tree. The difference is in the quality of the leather (TG is synthetic).
> 
> They put you in this terrible chair seat that makes it really hard to get out of the back of the saddle. I've had several people of various builds and heights try out my K&M and it put everyone in a nasty chair seat and made it really hard to 2point in. They are nicely constructed though and the adjustability is great for really hard to fit and constantly changing horses. The synthetic leather in the TG is really nice though and looks just like leather.


Its funny you say that. The Thorowgoods are very popular in the dressage world around here. If they are adjusted properly they should not be tipping you forward or putting you in a chair seat. I have ridden in a few of the older Thorowgoods and found them to be very comfortable and put me in a great position. I've ridden in the dressage and GP.



> Where were you able to sit in the Thorowgood T8 jump saddle? I've been calling around the country and cannot seem to find anyone who has one in stock that you can go sit in. I want to try out the jump saddle since I already have the synthetic version of the GP and am looking for a slightly more forward flap.


I haven't been able to sit in the jump saddle but I have a friend who has ridden in the jump, and her and I look for the same things in a saddle. She said its really nice and comfortable so I am going for it. Greenhawk had to order it in for me as they don't have the jump in the store and I wanted it in brown which has to be ordered anyway. So it will be 10 long weeks before I get it in *sigh*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

FYI, I just spoke to a saddle fitter who sells the T8 jump saddle. Because it is a jump saddle, the plate in it is much shorter than a normal AP saddle. She said if you have typical high wither narrow TB type horse, it most likely will not fit well in the front. I'm going to get the GP to be safe.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> FYI, I just spoke to a saddle fitter who sells the T8 jump saddle. Because it is a jump saddle, the plate in it is much shorter than a normal AP saddle. She said if you have typical high wither narrow TB type horse, it most likely will not fit well in the front. I'm going to get the GP to be safe.


Thanks for the heads up. Brat Mare isn't high withered but she is narrow. Either way though I am not ordering it. I was talking to the lady at Greenhawk and she said it was going to be 12 - 14 weeks and I still had to pay it all up front before she will order it. Greenhawk has screwed me over before making me pay prior to receiving the product and the product never arrived and I didn't get my money back. So i'm not going down that road.

Back to square one. Looking for a saddle *sigh*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Thorowgood T8 High Wither GP Saddle

Do you like the AP version? This one does fit narrow horses like a glove and has very good balance for the rider. It's not as forward a flap, but my long legs never come close to shooting over the flap even when my stirrups are at XC length.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I do like the AP, but the only place in Canada that sells them is Greenhawk and they don't carry the brown in stock. It has to be special ordered. I don't like black on my girl so id want the brown, which means 12 - 14 weeks for it to come in.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I know of one place in Seattle and one in Vermont that sells it if you have a passport and want to make a road trip.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> I know of one place in Seattle and one in Vermont that sells it if you have a passport and want to make a road trip.


Thats a heck of a road trip :shock:

I know Dover carries Thorowgood, so I might call them and see if they have the T8 yet in brown. If they do I would order from them.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Dover only carries the T4 synthetic line. If you want one shipped, Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop in Vermont might ship to Canada. Their prices are good too. I think their T8 is $985.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Dover only carries the T4 synthetic line. If you want one shipped, Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop in Vermont might ship to Canada. Their prices are good too. I think their T8 is $985.


$985?! OMG!! Its $849 at Greenhawk :shock:

I wish Greenhawk was a better company to deal with in terms of shipping *sigh*


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

T8 Hi-Wither AP | Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop

Oops, I flipped it. It's $895. Sorry.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay well mare doesn't have high withers but she is narrow. Does this mean I should go for the high wither AP?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The thorowgood site has a few good diagrams you can print out to measure both which gullet and which saddle (high wither or normal) you need for your horse's withers. I'm thinking most narrow horses probably need the high wither, but just check before going through all that hassle. Also with Trumbull Mountain, I think you can get any saddle accessory 50% off for up to 30 days after you buy a saddle from them.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Awesome... I am going to call them tomorrow. I have been going through the site and these are the ones I am currently eyeing...

Collegiate Senior Event 17" Adj. LF | Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop

County Eventer 17" MN | Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop

Duett Rondo Saddle for Sale

T8 Hi-Wither AP | Trumbull Mountain Tack Shop


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I didn't see the County. That's a good price. If it's not there when you call, I didn't buy it....


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Haha I think the flap on the County might be a bit to forward so I give you a free pass on it. But I will kick your behind if you snap up that Collegiate.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Collegiate's all yours. They don't balance me well at all. I already know the Thorowgood fits me & horsey, so it's a no brainer for me. Just with I could get brown.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Collegiate's all yours. They don't balance me well at all. I already know the Thorowgood fits me & horsey, so it's a no brainer for me. Just with I could get brown.


Well they said they have the T8 in brown... so its an option for me if they can. I will have to call and talk to them and see what I can work out. Thanks for the link! I never knew about them!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Really? They have the T8 in brown? I thought it was just the jump saddle that came in brown. That's great if it comes in brown. Black looks kinda silly on a faded bay horse in late summer.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Really? They have the T8 in brown? I thought it was just the jump saddle that came in brown. That's great if it comes in brown. Black looks kinda silly on a faded bay horse in late summer.


Yep the GP comes in brown. At least thats what it says there and I was told by Greenhawk they can order it in brown.

I don't like black on my bay mare. It just doesn't look right and mare is bay so yea... im in the same boat as you with that one lol


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yey! You made my night! The main reason I was looking for the jump saddle is cuz I thought that was the only way to get brown. I'll never jump high enough to justify the forward flaps on that saddle. The GP T8 fits me just fine.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So my coach has shot down the County lol. I really want a jump saddle *sigh* I don't mind an AP but I do jump high enough that a jump saddle makes a difference for me. But an AP is nice to ride dressage in. I wont be taking mare higher then pretraining as shes getting up there in age and will be bred soon to give me a 2014 baby and I will just end up riding clients horses until baby is old enough to start in 2018... but thats 5 years away... decisions decisions... I jump mare high at home, but I could always borrow my coaches jump saddle when I am schooling higher stuff...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

...and if you switch horses in 5 years that might mean a different saddle anyway. Sounds like it's best to get a saddle that will fit your needs for your current horse and needs without breaking the bank knowing you will most likely need a different one once she retires. If it helps at all, I have a freakishly long lower leg that shoots over the flap of every forward flap jumping saddle I've ever sat in. For some reason, that doesn't happen in the T8 AP. Also, it does offer a nice deep seat and good balance for dressage. On the other hand, if you hate deep seats for jumping, Thorowgood isn't the one for you. I like the security of it, but I know the cantle can get in your way if you're doing novice or training and need to get into the back seat to do down banks and drops.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Mmm Mares baby should be my upper level horse. He/she will be bred out the **** for eventing and jumping. So I am saving to get custom saddles for the baby. I just need something to work for now. I don't see her doing higher then pretraining as she has been introduced to eventing at an older age. 

And not going to lie, jealous of your long legs. I have short legs... i'm vertically challenged :lol:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

NBEventer said:


> And not going to lie, jealous of your long legs. :lol:


They ain't that great when you're riding a skinny TB. There's nothing down there to hold onto! It's part of the reason I switched from a close contact saddle to the thorowgood. It gave me more bulk to hold onto down there.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

CRAP! Trumbull Mountain in sold out. I found another place in North Carolina that is getting a shipment in soon. Their price is $899. Here is their link.

M & M Tack Shop


----------

